# problem ze składnią zdania - artykuł historycznoliteracki



## kat.ja

Witam!
Mam problem ze zrozumieniem fragmentu książki anglojęzycznej. 
Nie bardzo wiem, do której części zdania odnosi się wytłuszczony fragment:

"That emotional responses to the narrative *further validate partial glimpses of pictorial reality *exemplifies what Carlo Calcaterra and Eugenio Battista call a baroque appeal to both intellect and sentiment".

Rozumiem poszczególne słowa i związki wyrazowe, ale składnia mnie rozkłada 
Czy mogłabym prosić o przetłumaczenie zdania do "exemplifies what"?
Z góry serdecznie dziękuję 
katia


----------



## kat.ja

PS. 
Przepraszam za ciągnięcie tematu zanim ktokolwiek odpowie na poprzednie pytanie... 
Nie zakładam nowego topiku, tylko dopisuję tutaj kolejną wątpliwość:

co znaczy *"stage a live" *w zdaniu: "his paradoxical flourishes stage a live show between sitter and speaker"?

Pozdrawiam!
k.


----------



## BezierCurve

Coś jakby zabrakło "which" po "reality". Dla mnie również jest to nie do rozebrania w obecnej formie.


----------



## BezierCurve

To raczej "stage a (live) show", czyli "wystawić/zainscenizować przedstawienie (na żywo)".


----------



## kat.ja

@BezierCurve,
dziękuję za poprawkę, racja - druga wątpliwość rzeczywiście nie zasługiwała na miano problemu  

Z pierwszym zdaniem natomiast dalej nie mogę sobie poradzić... Czekam więc na dalsze sugestie.
Pozdrawiam ciepło -
katia


----------



## Thomas1

> "That emotional responses to the narrative *further validate partial  glimpses of pictorial reality *exemplifies what Carlo Calcaterra and  Eugenio Battista call a baroque appeal to both intellect and sentiment".


"That emotional responses to the narrative *further validate partial  glimpses of pictorial reality *-- podmiot, zdanie podrzędne

exemplifies -- orzeczenie, czasownik

what Carlo Calcaterra and  Eugenio Battista call a baroque appeal to both intellect and sentiment". -- dopełnienie, zaimek + reszta

Innymi słowy:
Further validation of pictorial reality by emotional responses exemplifies what Carlo Calcaterra and  Eugenio Battista call a baroque appeal to both intellect and sentiment.
lub
"The fact that emotional responses to the narrative *further validate partial  glimpses of pictorial reality *exemplifies what Carlo Calcaterra and  Eugenio Battista call a baroque appeal to both intellect and sentiment".


----------



## kat.ja

Ok, dzięki piękne! Twoja pierwsza propozycja ("Further validation...") wyjaśnia sprawę.
Nie wiem, jak ma się rzecz w języku angielskim, ale gdybym spotkała takie zdanie w polskim tekście... jako korektor - nie zostawiłabym na nim suchej nitki.
(a może to tylko dla mnie, niedokształconego nie-nativa, brzmi skomplikowanie?)
W każdym razie - dziękuję raz jeszcze i pozdrawiam!
k.


----------



## Thomas1

W angielskim zdania podrzędne w roli podmiotu są poprawne.

W polskim spotyka się zdania typu "to, że...", chociaż wydaje mi się, że są używane częściej w mówionej polszczyźnie:  To, że ktoś nie zadzwonił, to jeszcze o niczym nie świadczy, bo wiele  osób mówiło mi później, że nie miało odwagi zadzwonić.
Szyk jest nacechowany.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To zdanie można rozebrać gramatycznie, ale konia z rzędem temu, kto zrozumie sens. To brzmi jak jak: "Wszelkie próby przewartościowywania utartych liczmanów pojęciowych i stereotypów leksykalnych automatycznie ewoluują ekwiwalentne ambiwalentne reakcje emocjonalne zarówno w Panu jaki we mnie".
Współczuję tym co muszą takie teksty czytać.


----------



## kat.ja

Hehe,
no to mam obiecanego konia z rzędem! 
@Ben Jamin, ja mogę takie teksty czytać (ogólnie rzecz biorąc), ale podobnie zakręcone (albo, jak kto woli - rozbudowane) zdania budzą we mnie lekkie zniechęcenie... Zwłaszcza że nie jestem zaawansowanym użytkownikiem języka angielskiego.

@Thomas 1: czyli jednak rzecz wynika z mojego braku intuicji językowej w angielskim... Niestety, bez spójników i przecinków czasem nie daję rady. Ale będę walczyć 

Pozdrawiam ciepło i dzięki za pomoc! Na pewno będę się jeszcze naprzykrzać 
k.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> To zdanie można rozebrać gramatycznie, ale konia z rzędem temu, kto zrozumie sens. To brzmi jak jak: "Wszelkie próby przewartościowywania utartych liczmanów pojęciowych i stereotypów leksykalnych automatycznie ewoluują ekwiwalentne ambiwalentne reakcje emocjonalne zarówno w Panu jaki we mnie".
> Współczuję tym co muszą takie teksty czytać.


Zdaję sobię sprawę z tego, że to zdanie zawiera sporo specjalistycznego słownictwa ale dla kogoś, kto jest z tematem na bieżąco, nie powinno to stanowić przeszkody dla zrozumienia tekstu.
Ja rozumiem je tak (nie mam do czynienia z tego typu słownictwem):
Reakcje emocjonalne na narrację również dają podstawy do doświadczenia częściowych przejawów rzeczywistości graficznej, co według Carlo Calcaterry i Eugenio Battisty stanowi przykład barokowego odwołania do intelektu i uczuć.
Potwierdzenie lub korekta mile widziane. 



kat.ja said:


> [...]
> @Thomas 1: czyli jednak rzecz wynika z mojego braku intuicji językowej w angielskim... Niestety, bez spójników i przecinków czasem nie daję rady. Ale będę walczyć


Jeśli Cię to interesuje, to tu znajdziesz informacje na temat funkcji zdań podrzędnych w języku angielskim.

Przy okazji: problem też w tym, że w angielskim nie zawsze używa się przecinków przy zdaniach podrzędnych, i że interpunkcja nie zawsze jest taka jak być powinna.



> Pozdrawiam ciepło i dzięki za pomoc! Na pewno będę się jeszcze naprzykrzać
> k.


Zapraszamy i czekamy na więcej interesujących pytań!


----------

